# lobster



## grizzly123

did anybody have any luck this year on ant slipper tail or the rare spiny. went down for a couple days during thanksgiving to west palm beach got 6 my self just wondering if any of u guys do any good up this way.


----------



## countryjwh

i got some spineys this year twice on some deep oil rigs out of dauphin island. swm past them but saw them as i was going up both times. the group i go with usually gets way more bulldozers though diving wrecks and such. just have to keep an eye out for them. i know you ask for spineys but though i would throw that in there.


----------



## Telum Pisces

In all my dives so far, I have not even seen a freaking lobster. I am going to make that one of my goals this year. Come home with some lobster.:letsdrink


----------



## seanmclemore

from august to october i came up with at least two on each dive. mostly shovelnose, but they were onjust about every public spot while the water was warm. didn't see any in the most obvious locations though (greens, timber holes) they were on the tex, liberty, etc. got to look real hard for the shovelnose...they don't have the antennas sticking out giving it away. look under the washouts and in holes in whatever wreck you are on.

cheers


----------



## fishwagon

Big country as he stated came up w/ some spinnies that were good size the problem w/ them is i have no idea how to cook them. I tried to grill them but it turned them to rubber. I only assum i cooked alittle to long any suggestions. we will be going back as soon as it stops blowing so I will need a good recipe soon.


----------



## ReelDuel

WHole lobster Boil 7-10 min per pound for 1st pound then 3-4 for each pound past that.

Or grill tail only. I always split them or at least remove the underside shell. and grill 6-10 min. Till just opaque. Brush with butter while cooking


----------



## sealark

Boil those tails with old bay seasoningfor 25 min, split them, Remove the shit string, Coat them with Garlic, black pepper mixed into melted butter. Then on high broil for a few minutes untill the tops start to get a very little black in a few areas. Don't broil too long or they will burn too much. Keep a close eye on the broil as they can go from a little burn on top to burndt real quick. Damn I think i'll have some of lasy years stock for dinner


----------



## lobsterman

> *Telum Piscis (3/4/2009)*In all my dives so far, I have not even seen a freaking lobster. I am going to make that one of my goals this year. Come home with some lobster.:letsdrink


Telum, you need to take of the Ray Charles glasses and then you can see the lobster. No in all seriousness you have never seen a lobster while diving?


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *lobsterman (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (3/4/2009)*In all my dives so far, I have not even seen a freaking lobster. I am going to make that one of my goals this year. Come home with some lobster.:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Telum, you need to take of the Ray Charles glasses and then you can see the lobster. No in all seriousness you have never seen a lobster while diving?
Click to expand...

I am serious as can be. I logged 78 dives last year and did not see a one. Who knows how many dives before that. But I do have the ray charles glasses on when it comes to lobster. I just never have went down looking for them. I am always on the hunt for fish with speargun in hand. But like I said, it's a goal of mine this year.

What gear do you take down with you other than a lobster bag? I am a minimalist when it comes to my diving gear. I can't stand taking a lot of gear down with me. And I don't like a ton of gadgets/bags/lights etc... hanging off of my BC either. 

I would love to jump on a trip with someone that knew what they were doing and were going out for some lobster. My boat or yours.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sean Mclaemore has the bomb of a recipe for grilling lobster!!! Hands down insane!!!

Heres a pic on the left of the tails. Tenderest thing ever


----------



## lobsterman

> *Telum Piscis (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *lobsterman (3/11/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Telum Piscis (3/4/2009)*In all my dives so far, I have not even seen a freaking lobster. I am going to make that one of my goals this year. Come home with some lobster.:letsdrink
> 
> 
> 
> Telum, you need to take of the Ray Charles glasses and then you can see the lobster. No in all seriousness you have never seen a lobster while diving?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am serious as can be. I logged 78 dives last year and did not see a one. Who knows how many dives before that. But I do have the ray charles glasses on when it comes to lobster. I just never have went down looking for them. I am always on the hunt for fish with speargun in hand. But like I said, it's a goal of mine this year.
> 
> What gear do you take down with you other than a lobster bag? I am a minimalist when it comes to my diving gear. I can't stand taking a lot of gear down with me. And I don't like a ton of gadgets/bags/lights etc... hanging off of my BC either.
> 
> I would love to jump on a trip with someone that knew what they were doing and were going out for some lobster. My boat or yours.
Click to expand...

I carry a lobster bag clipped to my weight belt and a small UK dive light clipped to my bc and stuck in a pocket and velcro'd in, a spear gun and if I know there are spineys there I will carry a tickle stick, that is about it.


----------



## yakdiver

Don't forget a measuring device if going after spiney lobster!


----------



## lobsterman

That is all well and good but I have been diving here since 1985 and have never seen a short or even close. The average spiney here will be at least 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. I do have a measure stick on my lanyard to my tickle stick also.


----------



## yakdiver

I agree that they are not needed if your wrestling with a lobster the size of your leg. But, the letter of the law...


----------



## Telum Pisces

> *lobsterman (3/11/2009)*That is all well and good but I have been diving here since 1985 and have never seen a short or even close. The average spiney here will be at least 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. I do have a measure stick on my lanyard to my tickle stick also.


Do you have to take the measuring device down with you? Or can it be on the boat. You guys got me fired up to go find some lobster. Is there a time of the year when they are more numerous and easier to find?


----------



## yakdiver

*Minimum size limit: *must be larger than 3" carapace, measured in the water. A reminder that possession and use of a measuring device is required at all times, and night diving is prohibited in Monroe County (only during the sport season).


----------



## yakdiver

I haven't ever dove for lobster up here. I moved up here from central east coast. Measuring devices are necessary at all times there. That's the first thing they ask for-be it law enforcement or charter captains. As far as the best time to go- you'll inevitably see the most the day before season opens and the day after it closes.


----------



## krhyde1066

Hi Grizzly 123,
Two years ago, my father moved to West Palm Beach, so that is a destination for us now a couple of times a week. I have just become scuba qualified.
If you don't mind me asking, where is West Palm did you dive for the Lobster?

Yours Sincerely
Karl Hyde


----------



## krhyde1066

A couple of times a year..lol


----------



## lobsterman

Telum Pisces said:


> In all my dives so far, I have not even seen a freaking lobster. I am going to make that one of my goals this year. Come home with some lobster.:letsdrink


OK Ray Charles!!! They are all over the place, spineys not so much. they used to be thick though, back in the good old days. They haven't been the same since Opal dumped all the Mississippi mud on our reefs.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

My wife and I picked up 41 shovel-nose on one spot the last time we went out. Left a bunch there too.

I typically pick up 5-10 shovel-nose per outing. On average I would say I see one big spiny on my larger natural bottom spots. Sometimes I find two or three, sometimes zero.

I would say the keys to success are:
Develop a good eye for them. (see the tips in earlier posts)
Don't dive spots that are popular.
Focus - It is hard for me to find a lot of lobsters when I am spearfishing. Floundering while lobstering is an exception, since I am looking down to find bugs anyway.
Get a "lobster hotel". I have not had much luck with other bags as the shovel-nose can get out as fast as I put them in. I can also stuff flounder into the hotel. So I don't need to carry a stringer.
I have been known to stuff shovel-nose into my wetsuit when I forgot to bring a bag down with me. 8 bugs is the most I've been able to pack into my wetsuit. It can be painful, but often worth it. :yes:

Whackum


----------



## SaltAddict

We did a natural bottom trip a few months ago. Two divers had never put their hands on one (a lobster). The other two of us weren't/aren't experts by any means. First two divers came up with none sighted on their first dive. Next two divers, 8 were seen, two were harvested (4 had eggs, 2 were fast). I showed the first two divers what to look for on their next dive. They came back with none, but saw 8. The wrangling was tougher than they thought. However, now they are all fired up to do it again.


----------



## coolbluestreak

WhackUmStackUm said:


> Focus - It is hard for me to find a lot of lobsters when I am spearfishing.


So true, I can't leave the boat w/o my gun so I don't get many lobster.
Millertime on the other hand has some sort of super power when it comes to finding them, I think they just swim into his bag??


----------



## MillerTime

coolbluestreak said:


> So true, I can't leave the boat w/o my gun so I don't get many lobster. Millertime on the other hand has some sort of super power when it comes to finding them, I think they just swim into his bag??


I may have a knack for finding them but I am nowhere near as successful as whackum is.

I say it's my color blindness that helps me out. To me they stick out like a sore thumb even when I'm not looking for them. I actually like finding lobster a bit more than shooting fish.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

MillerTime said:


> I say it's my color blindness that helps me out. To me they stick out like a sore thumb even when I'm not looking for them.


That's interesting. I am color blind as well. I seem to be able to see better in low light than my dive buddies and see shade differences better.


----------



## MillerTime

WhackUmStackUm said:


> That's interesting. I am color blind as well. I seem to be able to see better in low light than my dive buddies and see shade differences better.


The first time I went out looking for them I had never seen one before. Not even a picture of one. My buddies told me don't worry if you don't get one, they are really hard to see. I think I came back with 5 or 6 that day. It seems that most of the time the reason that I don't come back with more is that I find so many with eggs. I think for every keeper I find 2 or 3 females.

I always tell my wife that everyone else might be color blind and I can actually see things better than she can. I wonder if anyone has done some sort of study with being able to see the shade differences better. Most likely nothing to do with finding lobsters but possibly something similar.


----------



## SaltAddict

MillerTime said:


> The first time I went out looking for them I had never seen one before. Not even a picture of one. My buddies told me don't worry if you don't get one, they are really hard to see. I think I came back with 5 or 6 that day. It seems that most of the time the reason that I don't come back with more is that I find so many with eggs. I think for every keeper I find 2 or 3 females. I always tell my wife that everyone else might be color blind and I can actually see things better than she can. I wonder if anyone has done some sort of study with being able to see the shade differences better. Most likely nothing to do with finding lobsters but possibly something similar.


It is nice to see so many with eggs. It is frustrating in the moment, but bodes well for future hunts. Also, the lobster I found this year that were harboring eggs were much bigger than the ones I was able to harvest.


----------



## coolbluestreak

SaltAddict said:


> It is nice to see so many with eggs. It is frustrating in the moment, but bodes well for future hunts. Also, the lobster I found this year that were harboring eggs were much bigger than the ones I was able to harvest.


 Same here.

I go off on ppl that even mention the thought of trying to scrap off the eggs, what a stupid and selfish thought!:furious:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

I find that the larger shovel-nose are females. I believe most drop their eggs by mid-October. We picked up some monsters this year.


----------



## coolbluestreak

Well shoot, let's go get em then! Tuesday is looking promising.


----------



## sealark

Who says there isn't any spineys in the gulf?? :whistling::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

sealark said:


> Who says there isn't any spineys in the gulf?? :whistling::thumbup::thumbup:


Awesome!


----------



## DaTzr

Wow. I have a color deficit and there have been times I've even found 'cammo' arrows buried in the brush n ground cover b4 regular seeing friends. I've felt/attributed it to as if seeing the 'shape outline' like the effects in the movie Predator. ....
I have probs seeing fish more with shades on of whatever brand too.
Today I could barely drive towards the sun.
:thumbup:
:yes:




WhackUmStackUm said:


> That's interesting. I am color blind as well. I seem to be able to see better in low light than my dive buddies and see shade differences better.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

sealark said:


> Who says there isn't any spineys in the gulf?? :whistling::thumbup::thumbup:


Gulf side of the Keys?  :yes: But likely not P'cola area. :whistling:


----------



## sealark

Keys for sure actually honestly yes and no on area. Ask me no questians I tell you no lies.....


----------

